# Bleached Wenge, Cherry Burl, Camo Acrylic & a Water Dragon



## toddlajoie (Jan 27, 2011)

This is one of my best pieces so far (IMO), A Closed end Chrome Navigator done in Bleached Wenge. Turned and sanded to 800 grit. I thought I had read about people applying bleach on the lathe like food coloring, but that proved to be completely ineffectve in bleaching. Tried a 25% bleach bath, and got very little change. Then soaked in 100% bleach and in about 2 hours it was what I had been going for. After that, I soaked in plain water for a bit, and left it out to dry and for the clorine to break down. Didn't get back to it for several days, but by then there was no more bleach smell. Glossy CA finish.






















This is a set of 3 Cherry Burl Black Ti & Gold Ti Wall St IIs. These were a set made for my VP for Christmas presents for her Father, Husband, and Son... Glossy CA Finish. Cherry Burl is one of my all time favorite looking woods.





2 Slims done in Camo Acrylic. I've always been disapointed in the end results of camo acrylic when used in smaller pens, but what can you do, this was a special request for a friends kids.





3 Cartridge pens done in Camo Acrylic, a bit better, but I'm still not thrilled with the pattern...





And last but not least, I posted this in another thread about my son getting his black belt, but I love it so much I had to post it again. One of Jeff Powell's Water Dragon blank sets on a Gold Ti Full Size Gent. These pens are HUGE, but I love it. and he does too!!!!













Comments & Criticisms welcome!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW, those are outstanding pens. The bleached Wenge is off the charts.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 27, 2011)

I like what you did with the wenge, pen looks good. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the Cherry as well!  It goes well with the color Sierra you have!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2011)

All great looking pens the first one is outstanding well done with all.


----------



## David Keller (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice...  I've been meaning to try that wenge bleaching trick, but I'd forgotten all about it.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are great. I like them.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! they are all great looking pens.


----------



## Boss302 (Jan 27, 2011)

They're all great looking pens but the Wenge is truly amazing.  Nice work!


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 27, 2011)

Extraordinary


----------



## boxerman (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow very nice pens.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are some great looking pens and the pictures are outstanding!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2011)

Powell and Wenge are outstanding, so is the photography.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow!  very nice pens and pics.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love how rich the grain is on the first pen!  Very unique...awesome job turning and finishing it


----------

